# Eagle Raceway Spring Drags



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

Spring Drags
Saturday April 26 2014


1) TJ/S 100% stock- t-jet copper bottom chassis, original axles, stock 16 ohm untrued, unbalanced arms only. Narrow original stock wheels and tires. NO hotrod or truck wheels or tires. No wheelie bars or any anti lift devices. Original stock copper pickup shoes and pickup shoe springs.copper brushes, no springs. NO added weight to chassis or bodies. Any injection molded hard plastic screw mounted bodies allowed. NO resin, vacuum formed, cardboard or paper bodies. Minimum weight 18 grams. Maximum weight 21

2) TJ/PS Pro Stock t-jet original copper bottom chassis. Stock 16 ohm unbalanced arms only. Narrow double flanged wheels (plastic, brass, aluminum, or steel) and stock width slip on silicone tires allowed. Original copper pickup shoes and pickup shoe springs. copper brushes, no springs.NO braids or shunts. Wheelie bars allowed. Hard plastic injection molded and resin cast, screw mounted bodies allowed. NO vacuum formed, cardboard or paper bodies. Minimum weight 18 grams. Maximum weight 22 grams

3) TJ/M t-jet modified Modifications are 5.5 ohm armature. Any ceramic magnet allowed. One traction magnet, any motor brushes(no springs), any gears, any wheel and tire combination. Weighted front wheels allowed No braids or shunts. Copper or silver chassis allowed. "NO QUADS"'. Now including Johnny Lightning and Auto World Ultra-G chassis. Minimum Weight 20 grams. Maximum Weight 25 grams

4) AFX/S AFX & MagnaTraction Stock armature, per chassis(i.e. 14.5-ohm for magna-traction, 5.5 ohm for non-magna-traction). Slip on silicone tires of stock diameter. O-rings may be substituted for front tires. stock brushes per chassis, no springs. Stock magnets according to specific chassis. Johnny Lightning and Auto World cars allowed. Ultra-Gs permitted with traction magnets removed. Minimum weight 20 grams. Maximum weight 25 grams

5) AFX/M A/FX modified 5.5 ohm armature allowed. Any ceramic magnet allowed.. One (1) traction magnet, any motor brushes(no springs) gears, wheels and tires. No braids or shunts. UltraG chassis allowed. Minimum weight 21 grams.

6 )4GS&D Specialty/4-Gear Stock and Dragster Stock armature and magnets per chassis. Slip on silicone tires. brushes per chassis, no springs. Auto World chassis allowed with traction magnets REMOVED. Minimum weight 21 grams. Max weight 26 grams.

7) P/PM Pancake Pro Mod Any chassis that has 3 or 4 gears on top plate allowed. Any armature allowed that ohms no lower than 3.5 ohms. Polymer motor magnets allowed. Pickup shoe braids & shunts allowed. Traction magnets allowed, max of two (2). Any motor brushes(springs permitted) gears, wheels and tires allowed. Any plastic body allowed. All other mods OK. Minimum weight 21 grams.

8) I/S Inline Stock This includes any inline car readily available with a stock motor, magnets and gearing. Slip on silicone tires allowed. Tyco, Tomy, AFX, Lifelike, etc. NO Wizzard or SlotTech cars. Minimum weight 18 grams 


BLUE COMET MC
4042 Mensch Road, Skippack, PA. 19473
Doors open 8 am Qualifying at 11 am
1/64 scale 1/4 mile 32' overall length, WIZZARD drag strip
TJ/100%S body must be hard plastic and mount using original mounting screw holes in chassis.
other classes may use resin cast and hard plastic bodies that are securely mounted to chassis.


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

BLUE COMET MC
4042 Mensch Road, Skippack, PA. 19473
Doors open 8 am Qualifying at 11 am
1/64 scale 1/4 mile 32' overall length, WIZZARD drag strip
T/JS body must be hard plastic and mount using original mounting screw holes in chassis.
other classes may use resin cast and hard plastic bodies that are securely mounted to chassis.
General Rules: in staying with an agreed nature of drag strip and street drag racing; formula, Indy and Can Am bodies are disallowed. Cars should be kept to a reasonable width, usually accepting width restrictions of 1&5/16 (1.3125) inches. Wheelie bars should be limited to length of 2.5 inches. No testing once racing begins with exceptions decided by Hank or Scott. Wheelie bars are permitted in all classes EXCEPT TJ/S 100%stock tjet.

Please note, Pit Passes are $5.oo and each car in each class will be $2.oo. Limit 2 cars per class

The club is located in Skippack PA near the intersection of
Routes 113 & 73.

* From Rt 202, take Rt 73 (Skippack Pike) West for 7.6 miles to Rt 113 South .7 miles to Mensch Road (first left after Skippack Firehouse). After left on Mensch, go one half mile to clubhouse on right.

* From Rt 422, take Collegeville exit to Rt 29 North. Go 4.7 miles to Rt 113 North, then 2.9 miles to Mensch Road. Turn right on Mensch, go one half mile to club house on right.


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

We are getting closer to the 2014 season of drag racing .You think you will be up to it Skylark? Hope so, you ready Sjj.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Man, I wish I could go, even if just to hang out. I doubt I could make better than last place in any category... 

This really looks like a blast guys!! If you can make the trip, I'd almost be willing to bet it's worth it!!


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

65 COMET said:


> We are getting closer to the 2014 season of drag racing .You think you will be up to it Skylark? Hope so, you ready Sjj.


Hank,
Can`t Wait, Will need rest NJ Skylark, Mike, Darrel, Mac, Bob burns, Tom, Dave, Who did I miss? Any new NJ members out there , Mark your calendar, This is one of the best Slot days out there. Good Track + Good People + Good Racing =Great Day
SJJ


----------



## macmagee (Dec 2, 2010)

*hanks spring race*

yes I cant wait to race again with all my old friends.
had some health problems and trying to work thru
them. skylark joe I hope you are getting back to 
health also. see everyone on the 26th.

mac


----------



## macmagee (Dec 2, 2010)

*hanks spring drag race*

is anybody going? do not see anyone posting 
about the race lets talk it up guys. I have a spot
on my brain that need radiation and last week
I slipped on the ice and broke my ankle so as 
long as I am breathing I will be there.

mac


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

as we close in on this spectacular event and more people are able to acquire D-jet T-DASH chassis Hank and I have decided to allow them in TJ/M (t-jet modified) class for this event should someone decide to use one.
it should be noted that there are vast differences between 14 ohm trilam armatures and Aurora 16-17 ohm armatures as well as DASH magnets which are about equivalent to Aurora AFX SUPER II magnets.
therefore these wonderful chassis will not fit into 100% STOCK T-JET or PRO STOCK T-JET.
a discussion will certainly be held during the drivers meeting to determine what to do with them in future.
please do not try to use the tires off of Dan's chassis in the 100% stock t-jet class at this time because some of them are silicone substitutes, depending on which distributor sold them.
looking forward to a good race with a great turnout and some new folks in winners circle.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

just another gentle nudge to the top.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hank if Johnnyboy is driving I'm going to try and make it. :dude: Not sure what i'll be running cause my hands still don't work right so taking them all apart and tweaking them to run good again is out of the question. Boy do they need a good cleaning, it's been a while since they seen the light of day. 

Looking forward to seeing everyone.:thumbsup:


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Hank if Johnnyboy is driving I'm going to try and make it. :dude: Not sure what i'll be running cause my hands still don't work right so taking them all apart and tweaking them to run good again is out of the question. Boy do they need a good cleaning, it's been a while since they seen the light of day.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone.:thumbsup:


Joe/Hank/Al.
It looks like right now I will be picking up Joe & heading up.
Thanks for having us
SJJ


----------



## macmagee (Dec 2, 2010)

*hanks spring drags*

good deal sidejob take care of joe
I guess he does not like me because I 
sent him 2 pms and no response
see you on the 27th.

mac


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Sorry Mac. Just responded. 

Hope your doing good pal. See you at the strip!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

three weeks to madness and mayhem in Skippack


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

two weeks until Spring Holeshot in Skippack PA


----------



## macmagee (Dec 2, 2010)

*hanks race*

okay guys one week to go
tune em up lets go racing.

mac


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

Track is set up and running hot! hope to see you all tomorrow! Thanks for the pin Fordcowboy . Hank


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm so sorry to say I'm not going to make it. Cars aren't ready and a few things came up that need to be handled tom. 

Good luck to all and I'm very disappointed. This is def the last one i miss!!!  

I'm packing some fast 65 GS's for the fall drag race!!!!_


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Where is the update?


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Race cancelled because Joe65 couldn't go...........LOL:jest:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

wheelszk said:


> Race cancelled because Joe65 couldn't go...........LOL:jest:


I wish, then they cud have postponed it a week lol!!!

I seen the results, they all had a blast and I freaking missed it grrr!!!!!!


----------



## macmagee (Dec 2, 2010)

*hanks race*

joe where did you see the results. waiting for al to post pics.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Ya, I wanted to go this time to. Didn't make it.


----------



## macmagee (Dec 2, 2010)

*hanks race*

hey al where are the pics?


----------

